# New technology, Glasses=Movie Theatre



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I really thought this was cool, i plan to purchase a set try it out, first off need this:

IPOD ViDeo

Then get this:

Ipod Glasses​


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

$600 for the set. It would be cool but Ill just sit real close to my tv. I would think trying to focus your eyes on somthing that close to your eye for that long would be rough. For practice put on a pair of sunglasses and see if you can focus on the inside of the lens. LOL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL i would think it works the same way virtual reality works with the headsets so gotta be easy............


----------

